# free bow



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

some of you have read my new bow post. anyway after the late season id like to give my bow away to either a youth, or someone trying to get into archery hunting. it is a hoyt mt sport cam and a half. 50-60 lbs i bought it 10 yrs ago and it has been a good bow. it will probably need a new string at the end of the year, but i feel it can be a good bow for someone wanting to get into hunting. if anyone knows someone in need of a decent bow or not having the means to spend hundreds on a new bow shoot me a pm. like i saidd i will probably use it until jan 1, but after that it is up for grabs for a youth or new hunter.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FredBearYooper (Oct 5, 2009)

If I pay for shipping could you ship it to georgia? My son could use a bow for something to do when I deploy.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

yes i could ship to georgia...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Pier Pressure (Dec 21, 2008)

Way to go Trout King!


----------



## FredBearYooper (Oct 5, 2009)

Trout King said:


> yes i could ship to georgia...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Sounds like a deal. As Jan 1st gets closer I will work out the details with you if your alright with that.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

cool
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

